# Video: Making Coffee The Old Fashioned Way....Turn the Sound UP!



## Meanderer (Jun 26, 2014)

"I'd say coffee is a lost art"!....


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 27, 2014)

That guy sounds like he could use a cup!  ..


----------



## BlunderWoman (Jun 27, 2014)

hilarious! loved it


----------



## Mirabilis (Jun 27, 2014)

I would love to taste a cup of that coffee!


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 28, 2014)

I just noticed the Jack Daniels and Zippo lighter fluid sitting next to the grinder.  Talk about a Special Blend!


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 3, 2014)

UPDATE:  I ordered a 1940 West Bend, 8 cup percolator identical to this one in the video one-bay and it came the other day (Good condition).  Picked up some 8 O'clock 100% Colombian coffee today, and plan to use it tomorrow morning! Can't wait!    I will drink it while watching the video again!







"In 1919, in contrast with the introduction of two other coffee lines, Bokar and Red Circle, the coffee was finally given its official name; A&P supposedly conducted a survey asking people what time of day they drank coffee most. The majority of those surveyed reported that they typically drank coffee at 8 a.m. and 8 p.m. A&P then went ahead and renamed its signature coffee "Eight O'Clock".


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 3, 2014)

Too bad that Eight O'Clock is now owned by an Indian corporation - Tata. Talk about old-fashioned ...


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 3, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Too bad that Eight O'Clock is now owned by an Indian corporation - Tata. Talk about old-fashioned ...


...Curry with the fringe on top?


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 3, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> ...Curry with the fringe on top?



Ouch. 

Okay, I had that coming.

In the meantime ...


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 4, 2014)

*"O what a beautiful morning.."!*  Sunny and 60 degrees this morning, with great weather ahead!  I fired up our "new" 1940 West Bend Electric percolator coffee pot...6 scoops of 8 O'clock 99% Colombian...1% Indian coffee, for 20 minutes.*  "It was worth the wait"!  *We poured a cup and put the Oklahoma record on the player and it was Wonderful!  *Great fun!*   Then we listened to "Surrey with the fringe on top". 


View attachment 8352


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 4, 2014)

That sounds wonderful - I'm just jealous because I make my coffee the _new_ way, and for some reason it tastes a little soapy ...


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 12, 2014)

Good morning.  I made another pot of that old-fashioned coffee in my 1940 West-Bend electric perc coffeemaker this morning, and it was better than the last time!  A real trip!  Hope you are having a good experience as well.


----------

